# My partner hates our son.



## colerover (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi I have been with my partner for quite a few years now and we have a 18month old son, during pregnancy my partner would give me mixed thoughts on wether he wanted the baby. Our son is now 18months old and my partner hates him and has for a while. This is putting a barier between me and my son also as he will moan if i spend time with him. my son cant even cry, make noise, without him having something to say. my partner hates being in the same room as him and doesnt even like taking him out with us. He wants to put him into care or a relative I really dont know what to do or think. I live miles away from any family friends but his parents live just 5minutes away.


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

That's awful...your son, while not being able to understand it, can definitely FEEL this hatred by your partner. Children do better in a home with one parent than with one who hates them. I don't think that's a fact that will ever be in dispute.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I would take my son and leave. That is beyond awful. Interesting though that you are using the term partner. Is this the child's father? Regardless, I would leave with my child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## colerover (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi thankyou for your replies. He is both of our son. Im not sure why but on wednesday it was as though my partner was a whole different person. We went out and he acknowledged our little boy in a good way, at meal time he helped him with his food and got him a treat and special drink(he cant usually stand eating in the same room as him). After that he helped him on with his coat, Without me knowing he bought him a rather large expensive toy and set it up for him when we got home and played with it with him. He didnt mind him making noise whilst he played etc. I thought oh this will probably just be a thing for today he will be back to his normal ways tomorow, today was good too he gave him medicine when his teeth hurt and when he woke up crying he said to me is it just me or is he quiter oh it didnt bother me crying. I dont know what it is but he seems to of had a change of heart for the better he has even invited his parents out for a meal with the 3 of us, usually i would have to have our little boy looked after if we were going for a meal. I hope this change is for good and not a short term thing. Also my partner has been happy no change of mood with me either. All in all everything seems a lot better hopefully it will stay this way.  Thankyou for your replies again they are much appreciated


----------

